# Disturbing images for carbon lovers:



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

For your viewing pleasure, here are some images from a 1995 Merckx brochure I found in my closet.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*that Vladeraan Yellow MXL*

is one of the ones I desire

mmmmmmm Steel


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> is one of the ones I desire
> 
> mmmmmmm Steel


Can't have it, I just went out the garage to make sure it was still there.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*you know all that steel is just gonna rust in the PNW*

it really needs to be beside my Motorola. Hey I have nice Record 9 waiting for it.

how's the Peg?


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

*Is this Vlaanderen Yellow?*

To be built up as my "main ride" along with the Colnago MX Light


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*educated guess*



CLudlow said:


> To be built up as my "main ride" along with the Colnago MX Light


Nectar frame and fork, guessing 1998 MX leader based on paint and decal scheme. Additional clue was the Colombus "MXL" decal located on the seat tube near the bottom bracket. Same configuration as mine except the color.

Am I correct about the year?


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*Yellow is mellow*



atpjunkie said:


> is one of the ones I desire
> 
> mmmmmmm Steel


I like the yellow with brown as well, not so much the color configuration, but the inherent uncommon quality it holds. I have never seen one (MX Leader) on the road in that specific color scheme.

Have you ever seen an MX Leader in, for lack of a better term or description, jolly rancher candy apple green with yellow decals? I believe it's in a 1998 brochure I have. IMHO, it's the bomb, but opinions vary. Once again, I have never seen one live and in color on the road.


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

cannibal said:


> Nectar frame and fork, guessing 1998 MX leader based on paint and decal scheme. Additional clue was the Colombus "MXL" decal located on the seat tube near the bottom bracket. Same configuration as mine except the color.
> 
> Am I correct about the year?


The info I got from Gita is around that time, so you are most likely correct.  

The only decals on it are the MXL, the rust proofing, and the head tube EM. The rest is paint. It was a custom paint job. 

Have any ideas about the scheme in my other post?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*why yes it is*



CLudlow said:


> To be built up as my "main ride" along with the Colnago MX Light


delovely


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*find the Kelme livery*

Deep blue, Apple Green and White

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*Here's a pic.*



atpjunkie said:


> Deep blue, Apple Green and White
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


No year on the brochure but there is a picture on the front cover of it of an of E. Merckx aluminum frame with carbon seat and chain stays. I'm thinking and feeling prior 2000 year. No full carbon frames, predominately aluminum, steel and titanium respectively based on images from brochure. It's bizarre, but no there is no year on the brochure? Check out the MXL in this color. If you have seen one from this generation, let me know. I have not and I love this color scheme.
.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*Yes*



CLudlow said:


> The info I got from Gita is around that time, so you are most likely correct.
> 
> The only decals on it are the MXL, the rust proofing, and the head tube EM. The rest is paint. It was a custom paint job.
> 
> Have any ideas about the scheme in my other post?


How about the color scheme I just posted on, "disturbing images for carbon lovers."


----------

